# Critique



## soapysue (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok.. I'm asking for it, please critique my site:

http://www.fortheloveofsuds.com


----------



## queensh (Dec 15, 2010)

I like it!! Very nice and simple. Your soaps look wonderful!!!


----------



## rubyslippers (Dec 15, 2010)

I like the looks of your site, it is easy to maneuver about it and you have some beautiful soap.   I did notice there is not an "about us" link - that is the first click I make when I log on to a new site that is selling products.  I like to know a little about the company or individual selling the products.   Just a thought, but it would be a nice addition.


----------



## Deda (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks great.  I love Zen Cart, it's so easy to use.

Pink Boutique is a great template!


----------



## cwarren (Dec 15, 2010)

JMO  the     --- HOME --- button could be a bigger
otherwise NICE !


----------



## nattynoo (Dec 15, 2010)

I liked the first page when I clicked your link. Sometimes I don't even get much past that.
The snickerdoodle is it??? , sucked me in. I love choclately soap.

There is no info about u &/or your business. Unless I missed it.
Also I refuse to buy soap where an ingredients list is not added. This is just me. I want to know whats IN the soap. So I know weather its M&P, handmade, animal/vegetable etc.

Very nice though...I like it.....alot actually.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 15, 2010)

You have lovely soaps. I especially like the Christmas Tree Sparkle.

I'm not sure about this but I don't think you can claim the Bug B Gone soap will keep bugs away. I think that's against FDA regulations. Plus you state that it soothes skin problems. Again, that also might be against FDA regs. Some others that might be iffy - Lemon Sunshine "repairs skin" and Herbal Acne Soap. But I'm not an expert.


----------



## heyjude (Dec 15, 2010)

First, I am a big fan of pink and brown together so right away I liked your site!

That being said one thing you might want to consider is retaking some of the lip balm pictures. To my tired eyes the ones without color (apple, mint, peaches and co) don't really stand out  and the tubes just blend into the background.

I also agree that you need to put something in the about us area and very definitely list ingredients.

Hope you have lots of sales.


----------



## soapysue (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments.... I am working now to make some changes based on the response


----------



## Genny (Dec 16, 2010)

Your site is really nicely done and flows really well.
I'm with NattyNoo on the ingredients.  I don't buy skin products without knowing exactly what's in it.

Also, the Herbal Essence shampoo bars.  Can you actually call them that, legally?


----------



## soapysue (Dec 16, 2010)

Your right about the shampoo bars.. i will change. Also, I added all my igredients last ight..gotta get my partner to do the same. Thanks so much!


----------



## xyxoxy (Dec 19, 2010)

I picked several soaps and lip balms at random and also could not find an ingredients list... other than a few things like "contains peppermint oil". I too would not buy them without seeing a complete list of ingredients.

Also saw one or two missing images... ex. next to the search box.

the "Log yourself in" link on the home page is set to the same style as the rest of that line. You may want to change it so it looks like a link or add a login button. I found myself wondering where the button was to click until I moused over and saw the link.

All in all those are not terrible things and can be easily fixed. 
So good job!

I love the details you included in your "About Us" page.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 19, 2010)

I need to make a correction about what I wrote earlier about the Bug B Gone soap. It’s the EPA (not the FDA) that regulates insect repellant. Also, when I saw what you had called the soap, I kind of wondered about it. So, I checked and Bug-b-Gone is a registered name so you will need to rename it.

I also went and checked on some labeling info. Any product which implies that by using it will alter the condition of the skin is considered a drug. You need to be very careful on how you word the descriptions of your soaps. I highly suggest you get Marie Gale’s “Soap & Cosmetic Labeling” book. It will help you with writing your descriptions.


----------



## Bean13 (Dec 20, 2010)

I thought your site was very pretty a pleasing to the eye.  Those colours are eay to read with.  If a site is ugly and full of too many words for me I get bored of it and move on.  I love to see currency from my own country.  That helps me shop easier.
Great Job!!!


----------



## Bean13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh BTW is Honey Vegan?


----------



## TessC (Dec 20, 2010)

No, honey is not vegan.


----------



## soapysue (Dec 20, 2010)

Your right about honey not being vegan. I have moved it out of that category. I was thinking about the oils and not the additives


----------



## rubyslippers (Dec 21, 2010)

Love your site!  The addition of the "about us" link is excellent.  Just perfect.


----------

